# Does Immodium make anyone else feel sick?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

I have an initial GI appointment this p.m. Of course I am jittery because I am in the middle of an awful D attack that has lasted 10 days now. I feel I have taken too much Immodium but when I called the GI's office about it they said I could take at least two tablets four times a day. Well I am doing it just to be able to get to this appointment but it is making me feel awful, sort of drowsy, weak and shaky. It doesn't even seem to be helping that much with the D. Does anyone else feel this weird with Immodium or am I just taking a lot of it? Please help. Thanks, Maddie


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

hi maddie. i take one or two imodium chewable tablets per day and it doesnt appear to make me feel sick at all.maybe you're feeling fatigue, shaky , and weak because you've been having D for so long now? i know that used to knock me out. i dont think the imodium would make the D happen - in fact, i think if you took too much you'd probably get backed up.hope you feel better soon.-jen


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

Imodium gives me acid-reflux and causes me to have alot more cramps when the time comes for the next D attack. I also suspect it to be the cause of some dizziness. Acid-reflux can lead to very serious problems-seems to me that Imodium could cause some of the same probs as Lotronex did for some. With Lotronex I had very little heartburn(usually when I'd take the Imodium for extra security.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Maddie. Immodium gives me gripping stomach pains for 2 days after I take it, a dry mouth also. Have you tried taking some calcium as well as the immodium?susan


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Depends on how much I take, but yes it can make me feel sick. Usually I get this horrible pain in my gut if I've over done it, and that lasts for a whole day. I usually can't even walk, and it REALLY feels like I need to "go" to the bathroom but I can't get anything out. Then the next day I'll be able to go and be better again. This only happens usually when I take 4 imodium at one shot. Which is usually when I have to go somewhere and I'm not feeling so great to begin with.Normally I take 3 a day. Two to start with then another. But slowly I'm seeing that I'm taking all 4 of the recommended dose on the box. If I spread them out through out the day I'm usually okay. It's just taking them all at once that gets me sick. Were going out tomorrow night. Dinner and out to the casinos (we live in Nevada), so guess what I'll probably end up doing?? Probably 4 at once.







Sometimes I just can't help but not take it like that. Now that is also a lot in my head, thinking I need that much in order to be okay while I'm out. But sometimes it takes that many to actually stop the attack. I've never taken more then 4, I guess I'm scared to. LOL If I get sick off of 4 I can't imagine what more would do to me.But I've heard of people taking as many as 8 of them in one day, and they are fine with that. I just hope I never end up taking that much!







The calcium with the imodium tends to help too!







Jennifer


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

Immodium (even just 2 per day) gives me a headache and make me dizzy and sick to my stomach. I deal with this only because it does finally get rid of the D.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

I had my doctor tell me to stop taking Imm.all together. I haven't taken any for almost 6 months, but when I was, it would stop me up like concrete for several days, then the D would be worse then before.It also made me sick to my stomach and at night would give me real bad heartburn. I have had some people tell me it is the best thing on this earth for their IBS-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

Once in a while, I get a stuffy feelingin my stomach from taking Immodium. I surelywouldn't be without it though when I am on atrip. Any trip at all to places with different water will give me the Ds.Best wishes. Hope you get better soon.







------------------Jim


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

Hi everyone. I want to share an experience I once had with Immodium to which I'll never use it again...........I had taken about 2 and I got such C that I had to go to the emergency room to get "cleaned out". I won't use that stuff again. I'll deal with the D !


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Immodium is my life saver; I love it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

That's really funny that this subject came up. I took my first immodium last friday and one again today. Both days I felt so nauseous all day, I think I'd rather go through the D! hehe.I think I'm swearing off the immodium for now.The calcium has really helped out so far.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

When I take Immodium I have to pee all the time all day and sometimes have cramps. I only take it when I absolutely have to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

I had been taking immodium (6-7/day) pretty regularly (about 6 months) until my doctor, a GP told me I should cut down and only use it when I really need it, as the gut gets used to it and you get a rebound effect. I noticed that when I stopped taking it, I got terrible heartburn for the first few days. It makes me have to pee a lot too...I just figure that you have to get rid of the extra fluid somehow and I'd rather pee than have D. Now I take calcium carbonate and eat small meals. I only have an attack about once every 2 weeks or so, which I can live with.I may be wrong about this, but I think I remember my Dr. saying that immodium is an opioid derivative, so it makes sense that it could make you fatigued in very high doses. But I am not a dr and may have that wrong. Good luck with your appointment.Take care,Meliponid


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Not yet, but it does make me pee! Nothing like taking Immodium partially cuz you won't be able to go to a bathroom, then having to pee really bad! But it's better than having to have D over and over!!!The most I have taken in a day is 4, I think, but usually not more than 3..,which wasn't uncommon in my pre-Lotronex days. That would usually hold me for about 2 days tho. My doc wants me to limit my Immodium consumption, and I was really trying to save it for absolute emergencies for a while, and was on Lotronex before that. It seems like the Immodium is more effective after the break from taking it often. I finally got so sick of D after a couple weeks of almost nothing but and took some last week... it seemed like it brought on a lot more cramping and pain when the intestines started to spasm again a couple of days later. And I realized, I used to get a lot more pain and cramping when I took 6 or so a week, and while I've definitely had D without it, it doesn't usually come with much pain (unless I'm desperately trying to hold it!). So I'm really trying to manage this without it, and cope with the D, but I'll take it when I NEED to, and try to determine if there really is a correllation between Immodium and lots more pain and cramping when things start moving again.


----------

